
Map API / Accuracy comparison (4 maps, one page) - jaggederest
http://maps.jaggederest.com/
======
jaggederest
The code to this is all in the page there, pure JS. You'll need to sign up
with the map providers to use it, but other than that, feel free.

------
davidw
Locks up firefox with the latest Ubuntu:-/

~~~
jaggederest
yeah the maps themselves don't play well together. Memory usage spikes pretty
high, and then FF crashes. Nature of the beast.

When it works it's pretty cool though

------
PackerX
Niggers.

